# My solution to Constipation



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

In a sincere effort to help others, the following is my approach to dealing with chronic constipation. Before I continue, Iï¿½d like to remind everyone this approach is appropriate for me and does not necessarily mean it has to be followed by you. You can modify this to suit your individual needs as desired. Additionally, the cause of your constipation may be because you are either overly sensitive to normal gut bacteria, or your bacteria has mutated and has become virulent or you have picked up a bug from someone or something else. Remember, not all strains of given bacteria are the same. Some are very different in their action on the body and can be very hard to kill with antibiotics.Morning ï¿½ First ThingCup of coffee or Green tea500 mg. Of Cascara SagrataAfter the coffee and the pill, follow with 1-2 rounded teaspoons of your favorite psyllium laxative. BREAKFASTUse fresh fruit. I.E. Orange, an Apple and a Banana are fine. OR a smoothie. My favorite smoothie is the following:8 oz. of apple juice, which comes from the refrigerated section of the grocery store ï¿½ not from concentrate.Fresh frozen pineappleFresh frozen Globe grapes (has seeds)Two organic eggs ï¿½ raw (optional of course)Fresh frozen berries ï¿½ see the frozen food dept. in your storeFlaxseed oil ï¿½ about a tablespoon. I have difficulty with the high lignan, seems to want to stay at the bottom of the bottle.Liquid Lecithin ï¿½ about a tablespoonOne whole banana1-2 heaping tablespoons of vanilla yogurtThe smoothie makes about a quart. The fresh frozen fruit has the enzymes still active and will assist in the elimination process. The fiber is very friendly to your elimination organs. Please avoid any boxed cereal from any manufacturer. Avoid pancakes.LUNCHSoup and Salad. Your choice. Avoid cheese, as this is very mucus forming. Avoid or limit the use of meat to small quantities.DINNER I am a father of three. Also married to a wife with very different view on many things, therefore dinner has to be a compromise to satisfy the needs of myself as well as theirs.Spaghetti ï¿½ use DeBoles noodles, which is made with Jerusalem Artichoke. This plant has an indigestible sugar in it, which supports the beneficial bacteria in your colon. Also add about a dozen boiled carrots slices - (boiled for 5-7 minutes). This also digests slowly and supports the good guys down below. Salmon. Place fresh bought salmon in a casserole dish with soy sauce. Microwave until just done. Serve with your choice of corn, peas, carrots, or green beans. DO NOT SERVE WITH ANY STARCHY FOOD. That would be poor food combining.Vegetables ï¿½ Bushes Original baked beans (add a little Worcestershire sauce), green beans, corn, and brown rice. This I can eat many nights in a row easily.Melon ï¿½ Cantaloupe, Crenshaw, HoneydewStir Fry. Add soybeans. You might also add a small amount of chicken.Roasted Vegetables ï¿½ mix in a large bowel the following which has been cut into bite size pieces, 1 green bell pepper, 1 red bell pepper, 1 yellow bell pepper, 2 medium red onions, 1 egg plant, 2 yellow summer squash, 1/8 cup of minced parsley, 1 tablespoon of fresh thyme, vegetable seasoning to taste (Dulse). Place in a large non-stick pan. Roast in the oven for 30-40 minutes at 400 F. Confetti Salad ï¿½ combine in a large bowel 2-3 cups of shredded red cabbage, chopped bunch of green onions, 19 oz can of white Cannellini beans drained and rinsed, 11 oz. Can Mandarin Oranges - drained, one cup of raw walnuts or cashews, 3 tablespoons of Olive Oil, 2 tablespoons of Balsamic vinegar, juice from one fresh squeezed Orange, salt and pepper to taste.SNACKSRaisinsHomemade trail mix ï¿½ make with raw cashews, almonds, pumpkin seeds and raisins. Add salt.Sprouted Cinnamon Raisin toast. Use butter, not margarine.Sandwich ï¿½ Avocado, tomato, spinach or romaine lettuce with mayonnaise on whole wheat bread. Chocolate covered raisins ï¿½ Oh no, not chocolate!PHILOSOPHYCascara Sagrata. Sure you could take an enema, but how convenient is that? Is it sanitary? Is it a natural act? Is it time consuming? The alternative is to take an herb. I prefer to take the herb. If you feel you need neither, than good for you. Perhaps you need not be visiting this site.Raw Organic egg. This egg comes from free-range chickens that receive no antibiotics. They are healthy birds. The chances of picking up Salmonella are remote yet still there.Limit bread to no more than four slices a day. Avoid flour or flour products ï¿½ pretty hard to do in this country. Many people have varying degrees of wheat intolerance from very mild to totally intolerant. Flour and especially bran have the tendency to block me up. The bran does combine with calcium and you may find your stools hard. If you do, then you know what to do.Favor vegetable/fruit fiber over grain.Avoid dairy. Try to use cooked carrots whenever you can ï¿½ especially with dinner. Carrots have many beneficial attributes, one of which is calcium.With the protein meals (only one per day), take a good vitamin pill and the best enzyme pill you can find. Digest-all is a good brand. Avoid excessive protein from any source (soy, whey, fish, meat, etc.); this can leach minerals from your body. While the protein provides needed amino acids for the body it also serves to feed the dangerous bacteria in your colon. Some of their by products are very poisonous, carcinogenic and degrade your health if left to remain in the colon.Serve fresh cut pineapple with dinner. It contains a protein digesting enzyme.Choose frozen vegetables over canned. They are fresher.Take Milk Thistle and Dandelion capsules for 2-3 months at a time. Then discontinue 2-3 months and start again. Keep cycling through. These herbs support the pancreas, liver, gallbladder and kidneys. It helps keep them healthy and disease resistant.Avoid alcohol. It is a poison. You become increasingly vulnerable to cirrhosis with age, especially if you are over 40. Read as many books as you can. Some favorites are:Tissue Cleansing Through Bowel Management ï¿½ Dr. Bernard JensenFit for Life ï¿½ Marilyn and Harvey Diamond.Cleanse and Purify Thyself ï¿½ Richard Anderson N.D.Uninformed Consent ï¿½ Hal Huggins D.D.S. and Thomas Levy M.D. J.D.Root canal cover-up ï¿½ George Meinig D.D.S.Pottengerï¿½s Cats ï¿½ Francis Pottenger M.D.At least once a year, preferably in summer, consider following a colon-cleansing program. There are a few on the Internet. I prefer transformyourlife.com since they also provide coaching. People have been cured of intestinal disorders through following their program. I have been through it three times already and intend to do another cleanse shortly.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Tissue Cleansing Through Bowel Management ï¿½ Dr. Bernard JensenFit for Life ï¿½ Marilyn and Harvey Diamond.Cleanse and Purify Thyself ï¿½ Richard Anderson N.D.Uninformed Consent ï¿½ Hal Huggins D.D.S. and Thomas Levy M.D. J.D.Root canal cover-up ï¿½ George Meinig D.D.S.Pottengerï¿½s Cats ï¿½ Francis Pottenger M.D.


The quality of information presented is neatly summarized below...







More details can be found at http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelate.../iridology.html http://www.quackwatch.com/11Ind/fitforlife.html http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelate...listicdent.html http://www.beyondveg.com/tu-j-l/raw-cooked...html#pottengers


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

FluxWould you like to explain your opinion?Dom


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

If you suffer from constipation, or, the cycle of constipation, then diarrhea, back and forth, without ever hitting the middle of the road. (I have hit the middle of the road with diarrhea, but luckily no one was there to see it),try taking Immunolin, 1g 3x day. It is available from swansonvitamins.comor from Schiff foods along with other places.It has worked great for me !!! I have been taking it for a year. In addition to above mentioned, it also has relieved my allergies, and I am no longer constantly nauseated! I had been diagnosed , as many of you, with several different diagnoses. IBS, Chronic Fatigue, Spastic Colon, etc. I have found what works for me !! Please try it for yourself!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks dhove, I shall look for it.There is another poster here at this web site who wants to limit your knowledge base. He wants you to come to him, as he wants to be the recognized authority on the subject of constipation. This person may represent the other group of people who because of their emotional disturbance have constipation. In which case, diet and laxatives have marginal success. What these people need is intensive counseling for their psychological problems. We must admit there are a large number of these people in the general population.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Would you like to explain your opinion?


Those books mainly consist of grossly inaccurate "information" , some of it even fabricated out of whole cloth. Some are practically works of science fiction it is so bad. What were you asking for, an explanation for why people think up these crazy ideas and pass them off as "serious" books?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2002)

and I thought ### was dead...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Please do not trivialize what ### did. Jeff by the way does not condone a member making negative remarks about another member.


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

bonniei, does that mean that if we use pictures to show off negative remarks it will be condoned...whats the difference?it seems kind of unfair...i dunno...like he can use a picture to demeen someone else's choice is healthcare but no one can say anything to him...is that fair?...personally,he doesnt bother me, I just scccccccccccroll on down...but others seem to be quite bothered by this method of his...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I think Daveg crossed the line when he compared flux to ###.If you have an issue with jeff's policy, I suggest you communicate with jeff


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

In addition to what I said above,flux mainly uses graphics when he can back it up with quackwatch. One of the reasons this BB has high quality is because quack cures don't get past flux. Can you imagine what the quality of the board would be if everyone practicing quackery would come amd post their latest hottest cure. I wouldn't come here. Many of them are able to talk the talk and people unable to follow the discussion might fall for their talk. Daveg is proclaiming to know stuff which doctors don't know about. There are several of us who are vulnerable to claims of cures and might spend thousands of dollars on it. I think flux's graphics serve a purpose in highlighting the bogus claims and alerting the vulnerable.Further there is a difference in calling an idea bogus and a person bogus, Worse still calling a person ###. It gravely offends Jewish sensibilities and mine when you trivialize what ### didBut like I said if you have an issue with what I said about Jeff's words, note I was merely passing on his words and the right place to take it up would be with Jeff, not with me


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

hey guys i have an idea...how about we actually try to just stick to one subject. I am so sick of message boards turning into bashing someone. we all have problems and some of us are just trying to help others, by throwing their ideas out there. if you don't like what someone says,ignore it. you don't have to post about how you don't like it. NOt all of us are going to agree on everything, everytime. i just thought i'd let that out.well happy pooping everyone!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Excellent idea! I hereby declare officially I am not going to get involved in such discussions anymore. I will be unavailable for comment if anyone wants to talk about this issue anymore with me.







Kellie, you have converted me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

I wonder how many Jews have died from complications stemming from Helio Pylori who were misdiagnosed as having a psychological disorder.Lets face it. If you go to the doctor with IBS and/or chronic constipation, the doctor may feel you should have a stool sample taken. If the lab shows nothing and fiber laxatives do not work then they conclude you must be suffering from some emotional problem.I believe some of the current abstracts out there indicate for a large number of people, IBS is caused be the overgrowth of small bacteria.To deny the relationship between your intestinal flora (which contains over 400 species of bacteria) and your overall health is being a bit naive. Doctors will not perform research or experiments on you. They will follow the written protocol for treatment.Medicine is an art not a science. When you go to the doctor, you go to his practice.Any group who feels their profession is being challenged by others will try to ridicule opposing opinions. After all, there is money and reputations at stake here.That being said, I should like to defend my choice of books listed. After all, doctors wrote most of them.Dr. Bernard Jensen D.C. PhD. This man is a Chiropractic doctor. He also has a PhD. in nutrition. When a medical doctor goes to school, they do not go there to study nutrition; they go there to study how to fight the final stages of disease and illness. They use powerful drugs, antibiotics, surgery, lasers, and radiation. In any event, just about every heath food store you go to will have at least one of Dr. Jensenï¿½s twenty-five books on their shelf.Dr. Jensen is over 90 years old and is still writing books.Dr. Jensen has taken over 6,000 hours of graduate course work during his career.Dr. Jensen has treated over 350,00 patients.Dr. Jensenï¿½s books have been translated into many languages, including Chinese.In 1954 he was awarded Doctor of the year award in Portland, Oregon.In 1971 he received an honorary doctorate from the Center for the Study of Human Sciences in Lisbon, Portugal. In the same year an Academy of Science in Paris awarded him a medal for exceptional services rendered to humanity. This list goes on and onï¿½Dr. George Meinig D.D.S. F.A.C.D. This man is a founder of the Association of Root Canal Specialists. There are over 4,000 doctors who belong to this group. Chances are, your root canal doctor also belongs to this group. The past president of the American Association of Endodontists writes the forward of the book. As for who was Dr. Weston Price? The American Dental Association had a research department of 60 scientists to look into the nature of dentistry and disease. Dr. Price led that group for fourteen years.Dr. Hal Huggins is a dentist who got his M.S. in the toxicology of mercury. The co-author of the book is a successful cardiologist who went back to school to get his law degree. A representative writes the forward of the book from the environmental protection agency. If you think the high copper amalgams are any better than the old silver amalgams, think again.Marilyn and Harvey Diamondï¿½s book was on the best sellers list for over a year. They have been guest speakers on many television programs in the past.Dr. Francis Pottenger is a medical doctor and researcher. He raised over 900 cats not using commercial cat food, which contains vitamins, and brewers yeast. He discusses the effect of heating pasteurized milk and cooked meat on cats. Dr. Richard Anderson. A Naturopathic Doctor. He has a forward in his book by Dr. Bernard Jensen. He has changed the colon cleansing program from enemas to using herbs. He has cured people of IBS and Colitis. As you may very well be aware, these are incurable diseases. I have mentioned Dr. Norman Walker in a previous post. He stressed the importance cleansing. He died at 116 years of age. Your chances of living that long are next to ZERO. He walked the talk. He practiced what he preached.My family doctor died in his early 60s of colon cancer. Adelle Davis died at 70 from cancer. Who is your guru?We are the only creatures on the planet with a stove.The A.M.A. and the A.D.A. are organizations created by man and run by man. As such they are political entities. When you read the above mentioned books you will find just how decisions are made regarding your health.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

PLEASE The guy said this is what worked for HIM.Lets have some respect for other's personal experiences and opinions!!!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

No comment on the personal nature of this discussion but I fail to see what dentists like the authors you mentioned are, Daveg, have to do with gastroenterology. Could you please explain that in more detail? And what do cats have to do with human beings? Having said that, let me say I am glad it worked for you


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

BTW I want to mention that I followed Fit for Life for a couple of months and I had the worst gas possible. I don't know if it was because it advocates eating fruit in the morning. It so happens I am fructose intolerant. So i don't think it covers all bases or even some of the bases


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I believe some of the current abstracts out there indicate for a large number of people, IBS is caused be the overgrowth of small bacteria.


Most experts believe it is actually almost noone.


> quote:We are the only creatures on the planet with a stove.


So?


> quote:That being said, I should like to defend my choice of books listed. After all, doctors wrote most of them.


How do their supposed credentials negate the nonsense their books espouse?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I would like to add- that Fit For Life may help constipation as it believes in high fibrous foods. I don't think it is their food combing theory which helps but rather the high fiber content of the foods they recommend. In other words if you ate the foods they recommended without following the food combining it would still be as effective


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Originally Dr. Pottengerï¿½s studies had nothing to do with nutrition. He wanted to use adrenaline for some research he was conducting in the 1930ï¿½s. To do this, he was removing the adrenal cortex of cats he was working with. He was feeding them essentially the same food we ate which was cooked meat and pasteurized milk (no vegetables). He found they were poor operative risks and consequently his study turned to nutrition. He found the cats were not healthy. Offspring had crooked teeth. Third generation was no longer viable. In short the cats could no longer produce offspring. This group of cats took several generations to get well again as the defects became heredity.The other group of cats were fed cooked meat and raw milk OR raw meat and pasteurized milk. These cats were healthy with straight teeth. Bones were dense.While the study was done with cats and not humans, one could see diet affected the health of the animals. Dr. Pottenger concluded raw foods were necessary for the animals to survive. When I say we are the only animals on the earth with a stove, it means we are chemically changing the nature of the food we eat by heating it. We have evolved over a period of thousands of years eating raw foodï¿½ For me, I eat fruits raw and cook only the vegetables and meat. The only raw animal protein I have access to which is clean are raw organic eggs. All else is objectionable. (For me anyway).The following link shows an association between overgrowth of small bacteria and IBS. http://www-east.elsevier.com/ajg/issues/95...368fla.htm#AFFa In the Root Canal Cover-Up book several doctors were able to transfer Colitis to dogs and rabbits using the bacteria found in the root canal teeth of patients who had Colitis. The bacteria were the mutated form of Streptococci Fecalis. This common bacterium is normally benign. Many other diseases were transferred from patients teeth who had a degenerative disease. In the majority of the cases, the same illness was transferred to the majority of test animals. As far as the Uninformed Consent book goes. It is a favorite book not related to IBS. It is related to health issues and is an important one to read if you or your child ever needs to go to the dentist. (ha)


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks for the info Dave G about cat studies. While it was interesting what I have to say is best summarized by "(Cats are true carnivores, humans are omnivores eating a much wider range of foods.) To put it plainly: cats are cats, humans are humans, and there are significant differences between the two."As far as the small intestinal bacterial overgrowth(SIBO) is concerned there were debates going on about it ( think it was in "letters to the editor" in the same journal,AJG, you provided, )last year and experts have concluded that SIBO is not a major factor in IBS. Atleast Pimentel and company haven't demonstrated sufficiently that their claims were true. In fact I myself have had discussions with flux on this matter on this BB and I am not sufficiently convinced that Pimentel's claims are well founded. So you know, all that is in print is not necessarily true.But the science behind food combining is not even in print. They did not publish in journals or they wouldn't have shown up on quackwatch.com


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

If you refer back to the first post in this topic I believe dave g states that he is only listing what has been working for him and its up to each individual to try it out and see if it might help them. I dont see anything wrong with anyone just giving some advice on what has been helping them.My opinion on the whole thing is .......If you dont like someone else's ideas then just dont use them. Plain and simple. It's not like someone is holding a gun to your head and making you do it or read it for that matter.Sorry if that offends anyone , but I get a little sensitive when it comes to people getting ridaculed for offering their advice.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Will not comment on the personal nature of this thread. Please note this thread has been dead for two days. You might want to let it stay dead.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)




----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2002)

More food you can eat. Fuji apples. They taste great; they remain crisp while you eat them too. As for Quackwatch. I would take what that Dr. Stephen Barrett writes with a grain of salt. Some of what he says is true, and then he rationalizes from his own perspective. That is, a psychiatristï¿½s perspective. You would think after reading his commentary, anyone who does not follow the Holy Order of the established medical organizations must be wrong.Many doctors within their own profession disagree on what a patient has and how to proceed, thatï¿½s why you get a second opinion on important matters. Even the nine justices of the Supreme Court do not agree on many issues.Dr. Barrett is NOT an authority on reality.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I am leaving the board as of today so I will really be unavailable to comment on anything. DaveG, spread the good word







! As far as Dr Barrett is concerned, I really don't know much about him. flux will have to comment on that if he choses to do so. If you do have a discussion, now the both of you, try to stay out of trouble will ya'll







I won't be there to bail you out.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Hey DaveG, thanks for taking the time to give us your methods. I don't give much advice anymore cause I think my method is not good for the majority of people, and I don't want someone to have a bad result, because occasionally you will. Alot of the stuff you suggest I have tried myself, and it could help someone. Usually flux does have science to back him up, but some stuff just isn't scientific, but it could help even if it's psycological. No offense to anyone here, but you have to try stuff to see if it works, you can't always follow a book. Years ago, let's say 40 I had continual bladder infections, doctor gave me pills, they didn't work. My mom brewed up some of the awfullest tea you ever smelled, called Bushu. Fixed me right up. I was 10 or so and believe me it was very difficult to drink, but I trusted my mother. I don't want to trivialize anyones beliefs, but sometimes you got to try new things.


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

Hey Dave,I found your post both interesting and helpful! Thank-you for taking the time to tell us what works for you. What works for me is scrolling down really fast when ever I see Flux reply.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Dave-I completely agree with your post!! The role bacteria/yeast/parasites play in your intestines I feel are responsible for most of the IBS/Indigestion/Heartburn/C/D problems.As of 2002, the drug company's and the majority of Drs, and researchers don't believe in thistheory. Even if every person on this BB no longer had any IBS symtoms simply by taking, probiotics,or other supplements. Do you think it would change anything??? They wouldprobably say its a "massive placebo effect" or you we were all mis-diagnosed and never really had IBS. Even on this forum..which is suppose to be a safe place to share information, give support, and vent our feelings is at times met with ridicule and suspicion.Yes..there are lots scam artists selling junk, but then you have Drs. Like Barry Marshallwho believed that a bacteria was causing the majority of ulcers and was proved correct.Anytime you think differently from the majority you get heat!! I guess that applies not onlywith IBS but EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Have read Fit for Life. It's great and with great recipes. Caution, unless you NEED to lose weight watch out for overloading on too much fruit and fruit juices with IBS-D and/or any type of reflux [of course the book does provide that caveat too].Yes, there is a big connection between health of your mouth/gums and the gut. Ask any dental hygienist!


----------



## 451 (Jun 27, 2002)

David n DaveI am a strong proponent of probiotics and further believe that a lot of chronic illnesses are caused by harmful and pathogenic bacteria. I further believe that a really good probiotic can and do put right a lot of the digestive problems.The British Medical Assoc. reported that 95% of all chronic illnesses are caused by an unhealthy digestive system.Essentially we are what we eat and no matter what we eat, if your digestive system is unhealthy and unahle to absorb, we are undernourished. In turn, this causes problems. Our body needs a very wide variety of foods and as we age, the need gets higher and the reason we need supplements. I know many will dispute and disagree but mainstream medicine has always been conservative. They probably need to be. For example, even today, many still believe diet and stress causes peptic ulcers although it is wdiely acknowledged that the bacteria, H pylori, is responsible for it. Many with peptic ulcers are treated with antibiotics or probiotics and are cured or recovered from it.Richard


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Richard-Thanks for your post. Its always nice to know there are others who share similarideas about Digestive problems. I believe Probiotics are just one part of the solution. Asan example h-pylori releases ammonia which protects itself against stomach acids. Bacterias/yeast have various ways to protect its survival and create an enviroment whichis positive for itself and very hostile for beneficial bacteria(probiotics). This is why it is verydifficult to just take probiotics and get it working for you. I believe the key is tohave a 3 attack approach. Killing the yeast/bacteria, not feeding it with the wrong diet, andreplacing it with the probiotics. This is a very very difficult task. I've personally have known 5 people who were diagnosed with "IBS" for years and were finally able to beat this and have had no digestive problems for years. After having this syndrome for yearsmyself, the only thing that impresses me are people that are better!! I have yet to have known even one person, who has beat IBS by taking the current medical APPROACH!!!The skeptics would say that the 5 people I've known..never had IBS, they were mis-diagnosed or there only in a two or three year remission now, My feeling was not that they were mis-diagnosed..They were NEVER Diagnosed...Which is exactly what IBS is..NEVER DIAGNOSED SYNDROME!!! the New Name for IBS!!...drug roll....N.D.S. NEVER DIAGNOSED SYNDROME!!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:The British Medical Assoc. reported that 95% of all chronic illnesses are caused by an unhealthy digestive system.


We have no reason to believe that *any* illness are caused by an "unhealthy" digestive system and good reason to think this is just a fabricated statement.


----------



## 451 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well, flux, as I have repeated before, your statement is insignificant. Since you have stated that you are not a medical person or trained in that manner, what you state is not relevant.It is also inappropriate for you to say that that statement that chronic illnesses are caused by digestive disorder is a fabrication. You have not basis whatsoever to assert this fact. Unless and until you can back up your statement, what you post is also a fabrication??!!Besides, I am not sure what gives you the authority to call a statement false?? Other than being a rather rude person, your posts have become irrelevant to me although it does not bother me one bit!


----------



## 451 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi DavidIf I may, I would like to point out to you that ammonia does not protect H pylori from the strong stomach acids. H pylori is able to survive the strong stomach acids (pH 1-2) is because they burrow into the mucus lining of the stomach walls and lives just below that. The presence of the mucus lining actually prevents the similar strong acids from affecting the stomach walls - sort of eating your own stomach"! One of the reasons why H pylori is so difficult to eradicate. You can find detailed info on the pathology, etc of H pylori if you go to www.helico.com hosted by Dr Marshall who is credited with discovering H pylori.Hope this is helpful.Take care n keep wellRichard


----------

